# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  David Tennant The Rise And Rise

## Emmak2005

Here's an article I found from the bbc back in April about David's meteoric rise as one of the UK's top upcoming actors. Especially now he's to become the 10th actor to play Dr Who.

*Actor David Tennant has been named the new Doctor Who after a meteoric rise in television and theatre.* 

 David Tennant has starred in TV shows such as People Like Us

As the latest series of Doctor Who began, lead writer Russell T Davies was also enjoying TV success with his version of Casanova, starring Tennant as the infamous lothario. 


The highly acclaimed Casanova role came soon after the 33-year-old actor from West Lothian played Detective Inspector Carlisle in quirky musical drama Blackpool. 

And he was then cast as Briscoe in The Quatermass Experiment for a live BBC TV production of the classic 1953 sci-fi drama. 

 Tennant played Casanova in the series by Russell T Davies

But Tennant's sudden breakthrough comes after years acting in films, theatre and on television. 

Having graduated from the Royal Scottish Academy of Music and Drama, he joined the groundbreaking and political 7:84 Theatre Company. 

Small parts in acclaimed productions such as the 1996 movie Jude, based upon Thomas Hardy's novel Jude the Obscure and starring outgoing Doctor Who Christopher Eccleston, led to larger roles in films such as in Stephen Fry's Bright Young Things. 

He has also appeared on stage in the Royal Shakespeare Company's Romeo and Juliet, The Rivals and The Comedy of Errors. 

 Tennant was cast as Briscoe in The Quatermass Experiment

Tennant was also nominated for a best actor Laurence Olivier Theatre Award for his 2002 performance in Lobby Hero at London's Donmar Warehouse and New Ambassador's theatres. 

A lifelong Doctor Who fan, Tennant voiced the character of a janitor in the BBC internet adventure Scream of the Shalka in 2003, in which the Time Lord was played by Richard E Grant. 

He also appeared in BBC Two comedy People Like Us, playing an actor. 
Later this year, Tennant will return to the big screen to play Barty Crouch Jr in Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. 

As you can see I'm a fan of his now. Especially after seeing him in Dr Who last night. He's very good at accents isn't he? I was wondering if he'd use his Scottish accent or the one he put on in Casanova, but he used the posh one instead. It's not as if we would not of understood him, because when he was on at the BAFTA's his accent wasn't as strong as some can be.

So what are your thoughts on him? Do you love or hate him? If so - what are your reasons why. As I'd be interested to know. Phewww it's getting hot now in the south where I am - about 32 degrees at the moment.

*Have your say on the new Doctor Who*


VOTE RESULTS (so far)

Who would you prefer to play Doctor Who?

*Christopher Eccleston*
 48.30% 
*David Tennant*
 28.35% 
*Someone else*
 23.35% 
*24875 Votes Cast*

Results are indicative and may not reflect public opinion

Vote on the link below:


http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/enter...N#vote_4450285

----------


## Emmak2005

*I grew up loving Doctor Who and it has been a lifelong dream to get my very own Tardis* 


David Tennant



 Hmmmm - looks older in this one doesn't he? Still loverly though

----------


## Treacle

Thanks, it's really interesting  :Smile:

----------


## Emmak2005

> Thanks, it's really interesting


 No probs. Wasn't quite sure if it'd be accepted.

----------


## Treacle

I would say it's a drama so this is fine in here  :Smile:

----------


## Emmak2005

> I would say it's a drama so this is fine in here


 OK. Cool. Thanks Walford Queen.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Treacle

I was a bit unsure because it's "Sci-Fi" but I would say it's still got a touch of drama.

----------


## Trinity

David Tennant was born where I went to school, and he was brought up 5 miles from where I now live. 

All planets have a Scotland?  I don't think so!

----------

